# How to win a showmanship class??



## Horse_Chick

Hi everyone,

Does anyone have any tips on how to win a showmanship class???
Like......
1) What do the judges look for in the....
-walk
-jog
-Square up
-back
-turn on hind

2)Any tips for me???
Like......
-How do i stand when i back
-when i present ect

3)What are some things that up you points???

4)what are soem things that lower your points???

Any tip would be great.
XX


----------



## Rubonsky

The showmanship patterns and maneuvers are very technical and that question could be answered with an entire book. The biggest thing I stress in showmanship is PRESENTATION!! That is what showmanship is really all about. It is about the confidence and presence you have. Confidence is the key to showmanship. Everything you do must be sharp, direct and confident. You are selling yourself and your horse to the judge. If there was the most important aspect to showmanship that is what it is. Work on that polished, confident and forward execution and presence. The details are important, for you need a good pattern, but you have to learn how to be confident.

A good forward walk, confident, cover ground, sharp
Trot is same
Eyes are always up no matter what you are doing in a showmanship class or pattern. And always remember to show to the judge the entire class!! As long as you are in the arena you are being judged.


----------



## countrygirl

When I was younger (a lot younger) I showed in showmanship. My trainer always told me that the horses/people that a judge tends to remember most often are the ones that come in first (like the first 3) or the last few. I liked to go in first (unless there was a specific order posted) That way the judge is using you to compare against. Always smile and look like you are enjoying being there (even if it is 130 degrees outside!). Always "show" your horse from before you walk into the arena (say if you are "on deck") until after you leave the arena. You never know when the judge could be 5 or 6 horses down the line and then look back to see what/how you are doing. When presenting your horse to the judge, never block his view of the horse, but don't hide behind your horse from the judge and always (as much as possible) maintain eye contact with the judge. And never touch your horse! That's a big no no in showmanship. 

Above all, have fun. 

Good luck!


----------



## bgood400

Rubonsky said:


> The showmanship patterns and maneuvers are very technical and that question could be answered with an entire book. The biggest thing I stress in showmanship is PRESENTATION!! That is what showmanship is really all about. It is about the confidence and presence you have. Confidence is the key to showmanship. Everything you do must be sharp, direct and confident. You are selling yourself and your horse to the judge. If there was the most important aspect to showmanship that is what it is. Work on that polished, confident and forward execution and presence. The details are important, for you need a good pattern, but you have to learn how to be confident.
> 
> A good forward walk, confident, cover ground, sharp
> Trot is same
> Eyes are always up no matter what you are doing in a showmanship class or pattern. And always remember to show to the judge the entire class!! As long as you are in the arena you are being judged.


 


everything she said is really important in showmanship. You also need to make sure your horse is well trained. It is important to have everything be sharp. Your horse should not move his pivot foot(right rear), nor should he move that foot in the set up. It is also important to keep your elbows close to your sides and your arms up, as if you were holding a lunch tray. When your trotting it is really distracting if your elbows are going all over the place, they should stay glued to your sides.


----------



## kershkova

My train tells me to look alive happy it helps a lot.


----------



## WesternPleasure27

If you visit my website, I have a page called "Showmanship Tips"
It's worth a read 

Pair-A-Deiss Farm


----------



## I Love Lane

bgood400 said:


> everything she said is really important in showmanship. You also need to make sure your horse is well trained. It is important to have everything be sharp. Your horse should not move his pivot foot(right rear), nor should he move that foot in the set up. It is also important to keep your elbows close to your sides and your arms up, as if you were holding a lunch tray. When your trotting it is really distracting if your elbows are going all over the place, they should stay glued to your sides.


 Very good advice here. I have won world titles in showmansip with the APHA and my biggist tip that i can share is to PRACTICE..... you wouldnt take an untrained horse into a trail clss so why do so many take a horse into a showmanship class that has no clue what he is doing. Every day when you are taking your horse out to ride, start with 10 mins showmanship training BEFORE you saddle him up - when you are walking some place EVERY time you stop your horse make him stand square - this will get him in the habbit of setting up even when you havent asked him to. In the class you should never spen more then 3 seconds setting him up as it distracts from the overall "prettiness" of the run, even if he is not perfectly set, prestent him anyway. 

Next - make sure you know the pattern! A common mistake in showmanship is people not being on the correct side of the marker or missing a pivot. It is vital that you know what you are going to do BEFORE you enter the arena and dont let someone elses mistakes scare you into thinking that you are the one that must be wrong - go in with a plan and stick to it!

When you are walking from point a to b a lot of people tend to walk to slow - you need to be going some where so teach your horse at home how to walk at a smooth FLOWING pace, snail crawl is simply not good enough. I am not saying that you need to rush so dont get confused here- you should walk with a long stride and your horse should follow your pace.

You most importantly need to be enjoying the class - if it is not a class that you enjoy doing then you should probably give it a miss because if you hate it you will never be great at it. hope this is a bit helpful.


----------



## CB Ranch Horses

Remember the class is called SHOWMANSHIP the judges are judging you on how you present your horse. Make sure you read and memorize your pattern, but if you mess up don't quit trying a jusge could still credit you if you show that you are still presenting your horse, make sure you look happy. A major thing make sure you learn your quarters, you should never be in the same quarter as your judge. Most of all just have fun and don't stress youself out judges can sense whether or not you are stressed and it could effect your score.


----------



## mlkarel2010

Here are some tips i have learned. Sorry if you already know them though.

Smile, if you don't look happy then it is bad.

When you back your horse DO NOT step in front of him, stay beside him and only use ONE hand and NEVER switch hands.

Make sure all of the white parts are as white as can be. You can use chalk if you need to.

Clean his feet. Jugdes hate dirty feet both inside and out

clean his nose, it sounds weird but trust me

try to keep "in-sync" with your horse. your left foot moves at the same time as his left front foot and vice versa.

They want a really snappy transition to the trot so this takes TONS of practice. and positioning is very important. You always want to be right at the horses throatlatch and not being dragged or doing the dragging. Some judges are very particular about that.

Are you familiar with the quarters system? that will be essential during presentation. If not google it  Also you want your horse squared up and alert. If he happens to even cock his foot you want to correct it. 

oh and NEVER hold onto the chain part of your show lead. that's disqualification. 

for turn arounds always turn to your right, but be sure not to touch your horse. practice with him moving automatically when you enter his space to move so that you don't have to touch him or really encourage him w/ the lead

the less you do with the lead the better.

hopefully that helps,and feel free to pm me for more cus i'm still not used to the new layout since i've been gone


----------



## shmurmer4

I know this thread wasn't for me, but I'd like to thank you guys for posting tips! 

Now I don't have to make the thread!


----------



## .Delete.

Idk if this was already said but if you make a mistake LOOK like you meant to do it, like you did it correct, like your going to win this class, bluff everything you do. If you make a mistake (which i tend to do alot) and you make it look like you meant to do it, like you know what your doing, you have a very good chance of doing better then you thought.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006

Kind of Like waht delete said just act like your horse is the most perfect horse and never does anything wrong and if you make a mistake act like it was part of the pattern. 

I dont know if anyone put this but I am sorry in advance if someone already did, but in the jog walk and stop make it clean and straight. Haunch turns they your horse needs to stick them and also for hand turns and some judges like a little bit of forward movement.

As long as you have a really clean pattern and know how to do your quartering correctly and it is clean and precise also you should do good!


----------



## Harlee rides horses

PRESENTATION, presentation, presentation.
Smile.
Smile.
Smile.
Synchronization and appearance mean a lot!


----------



## Sullivan17

The person i work with for Showmanship "always" tells me present your horse like its the best horse in the world and make that idea SHOW!.. make your moves sharp...


----------



## TipTop

Great tips, but remember your horse better be spotless. It better be shining from head to toe. My daughter does showmanship with her morgan. The judge at one of our shows had a white glove on and rubbed the horses neck then checked the glove. She also ran her fingers through the tail so it better be brushed out very, very good. I don't know if this is common or not but at our breed shows the judge also asks a question. My daughter one time was asked what laminitis was. Also at our breed shows the judge can set any pattern they want. They just post the pattern an hour before the class, so in every class there is a different pattern.


----------



## lovemyponies

ah used to be my favorite when I was in 4 H all great advice here. One thing not sure it was mentioned, never stand between the judge and your horse. Make sure to move out of the judges way as they come around and inspect you two. 

Also the biggest thing is don't stress!!! I was up for grand champ showmanship class when I was about 12 or so. I was so excited I could not eat or sleep and spent the majority of the class trying hard not to throw up. I came in second, the biggest disappointment of my life!! so enjoy smile and don't stress!!


----------



## PinkHorse

Sullivan17 said:


> The person i work with for Showmanship "always" tells me present your horse like its the best horse in the world and make that idea SHOW!.. make your moves sharp...


Excellent advice. You need to act the part of the class winner every minute you are in view of the judge(s). The confidence you project will dramatically improve the overall quality of your pattern.

I Love Lane also had great advice. You can never practice enough. My trainer once told me a good showmanship horse has been asked to set up correctly 1000 times before s/he ever sets foot in a class and great one has done it 100,000 times. I practice set ups every time I groom. I put the chain on the horse, stand him/her up and get to work. Every time they, move, I set them up again until they associate the chain on the halter with standing square. 99 times out of 100, my retired show mare will stop totally square if you have a chain under her chin.


----------



## Junebug

I agree with everyone but what helps me is to be natural don't look like those people that plaster a fake smile on them, make is look like you are enjoying it.


----------



## I Love Lane

thanks PinkHorse


----------

